# Good supplier for baby apparel and products for embroidery?



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey everyone, hope all is well. So we have the new embroidery machine up and running. The wife is really sharing to get into all the baby and kids supplies. I have been searching around and trying to find the best place to buy the towels, burp cloth, sippy cups, snack cups, dresses, bibs, etc.. I have attached a few samples. Looking for the nice cute items with all the patterns. I have a tax ID and resale certificate for wholesale. Looking forward to any help with a good supplier. Would like a manufacture if possible and not a reseller. 

As always, anyone that needs any help or has any question about rhinestone apparel we would love to help you. We have many free tutorial videos out on YouTube to help you as well. 

Thanks much 
Matt


----------



## jean518 (Sep 23, 2009)

The bags look like Room It Up bags. Some suppliers such as bodek and rhodes, ssactivewear, etc have limited baby/toddler stuff. Terry Town has nice bibs. Embroiderysupplies.com has some stuff.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

Oh Mint has some cute stuff including diaper covers, baby boxers and nap rolls.

Products | mint


----------



## stephens411 (Mar 23, 2011)

my wife gets some stuff from www.blueskyimports.com


----------



## danahr16 (Sep 20, 2010)

mimiwholesale has those bags


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

danahr16 said:


> mimiwholesale has those bags


Yeah, I see those. Good find. How is the pricing? Signing up for a wholesale account now.


----------



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Blueskyimports.com
I have some more bookmarked on my laptop. I'll post them for you tomorrow. 

What kind of machine did you get Matt? 


Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums


----------



## danahr16 (Sep 20, 2010)

great pricing and no minimums! They have some of the lowest prices on the diaper bags that i have found so far..


----------



## apparelprincess (Jun 17, 2010)

Good morning!
Here are a few more for you Matt!

sewforless.com
wholesaleaccessorymarket.com(very expensive in my opinion but it's good for product ideas)
threadartwholesale.com

AP


----------



## tsmemb (Apr 1, 2011)

As previous posters have said - bags are from mimiwholesale and bluesky imports. They are Belvah. Blue sky offers deals every day, on select products. 

Get the cups from Neil Enterprises. These are a lot more time consuming to make than it looks, if you use fabric, vs the embroidery paper.

Someone else mentioned Mint. Saw them at a trade show and did not like the quality. The items look cute online, though.


----------



## TheDecalWorld (Jan 18, 2009)

Does anyone know if colman & company or Neil offer free shipping at any point?


----------



## byoungda (Mar 13, 2010)

Some great embroidery products can be found at www.wholesaleboutique.com and www.eblisstrading.com. 

Belinda
Embroidery Island Designs


----------



## patchzone (Jan 27, 2011)

haha~i can help you


----------

